# Alten PC an neue Grafikkarte anpassen?



## LiasFae (18. August 2015)

Hallo, 
mein Bruder hat sich ne neue Grafikkarte zugelegt und hat mir seine "alte" überlassen. Leider ist mein PC noch zehnmal älter und ich frage mich, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt meine Hardware anzupassen, damit seine GK bei mir funktioniert oder ob das verschwendete Mühe wäre. Ich nutze meinen PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen und habe schon bei WoW Probleme mit mittlerer Grafikeinstellung, selbst nen vermeintlich einfachen Titel wie "Ori and the blind forest" kann ich manchmal nicht ohne Ruckler spielen. Wenn mir die "neue" GK helfen würde aktuellere Titel überhaupt zu spielen, würde mir das schon reichen. Bin nen armer Student und kann mir deshalb keinen komplett neuen PC leisten und wäre in dem Fall dankbar für Hinweise welche Teile ich austauschen müsste und zu was für nem Preis die zu haben sind. 

Daten (hoffe die sind ausreichend, bin da nicht so richtig bewandert ):

Mainboard: MSI Indio 1.0
 Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 860 @2,8 GHz
 Grafikkarte (aktuell): NVIDIA GeForce GT 230
 RAM: 2x4GB (DDR3)
 Netzteil: HP D3006A0  
 HD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, Seagate ST3750528AS 750,2GB


 Die neue Grafikkarte an die ich die Hardware anpassen wollen würde wäre ne Radeon HD 6850 Overlocked Edition PCI E 2.1 1GB GDDR5.


Danke im Voraus!

Grüße,
LiasFae


----------



## BiJay (18. August 2015)

Also das Netzteil finde ich nicht bei Google. Wieviel Watt hat das denn? Die HD 6850 braucht nämlich mehr Strom als die GT 230. Da könnte das Netzteil also vielleicht zu schwach sein, wenn das nur 300 Watt sind, wie die Beschriftung vermuten lässt. ~400 Watt wären da eher empfehlenswert. Sonst würde ich bei den Komponenten nichts upgraden. Eine neue CPU würde auch ein neues Mainboard mit voraussetzen und dann wirklich viel Mehrleistung würde ich damit nicht erwarten, dafür ist die Grafikkarte jetzt auch nicht so wirklich super.


----------



## LiasFae (18. August 2015)

Oh, ich sehe das ich da ne Zahl vergessen habe.
Es ist HP D3006A0 und hat 300 Watt. Ich konnte auch keinen Anschluss für eine Grafikkarte finden, die GT 230 hat keinen eigenen Stromanschluss.

Würde also die Grafikkarte mit neuem Netzteil schon funktionieren? Was sollte ich denn da kaufen, damit ich beim nächsten Upgrade nicht wieder nen neues kaufen muss?

Edit: An sich würde ich ja gern meinen PC mehr upgraden, aber neues Mainboard + CPU + GK + Netzteil kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## BiJay (18. August 2015)

LiasFae schrieb:


> Würde also die Grafikkarte mit neuem Netzteil schon funktionieren? Was sollte ich denn da kaufen, damit ich beim nächsten Upgrade nicht wieder nen neues kaufen muss?


Ja, und z.B. das hier: EVGA 430W Power Supply (100-W1-0430-KR) - Daten- und Preisvergleich . Ein überdemisioniertes Netzteil zu kaufen wäre nicht empfehlenswert, dies ist ja auch nicht so teuer und könnte auch für zukünftige Konfigurationen ausreichen.


----------



## LiasFae (18. August 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2015)

LiasFae schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


  Wenn du auch einige neuere Games spielen willst, wäre es eine Wohltat - die GT230 war an sich nicht mal ansatzweise für Spiele geeignet, das ist eine "Bürokarte" und war damals eine der schwächsten Nvidia-Karte der 200er-Familie und auch nur für "Fertig-PCs" vorgesehen. Die AMD 6850 ist aber sogar vergleichbar stark wie die absolute Top-Karte der Nvidia 200er-Generation (GTX 295, bei Markteinführung um die 400-500€) und locker 50% schneller als eine GTX 260, die auch schon viel besser als eine GT230 ist. Die AMD 6850 ist natürlich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz so gut, daher wechselt dein Bruder ja auch, aber er wird Dir ja sicher bestätigen können, dass zumindest in niedrigen Details an sich auch noch brandneue Vollpreis-Titel laufen. Die Investition in ein neues Netzteil lohnt sich also.

ABER: schau mal nach, ob die Karte von der Länge her bei Dir passt, und ob das alte Netzteil "normale" Stecker fürs Mainboard hat, denn so Fertig-PCs haben oft mal Sonderstecker - du könntest dazu mal mit Deinem Bruder vergleichen.


----------



## LiasFae (19. August 2015)

Das kommt davon, wenn die Eltern einem zum Geburtstag nen PC kaufen und in irgendeinem Laden das erstbeste nehmen - ist ja auch schon 5 Jahre alt mittlerweile. Mein Bruder hat die auch erst vor kurzem gewechselt und daher geh ich mal davon aus, dass es aufjedenfall ne Verbesserung ist. Ich hab auch nie erwartet damit The Witcher 3 auf Ultra High zu spielen.

Von der Länge her passt die Karte, wir hatten sie ja sogar schon aufs Mainboard gesteckt und waren dann verwirrt, weil das Netzteil keinen Grafikkartenanschluss hatte. Der Stecker fürs Mainboard ist aber nen ganz normaler, ganz so dumm scheinen die von HP dann doch nicht zu sein. Bin eher gespannt ob das neue Netzteil an den vorgesehenen Platz passt.

Besser eine kleine Verbesserung für 30-40€ als gar keine, wenn man schon ne Grafikkarte geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2015)

LiasFae schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn die Eltern einem zum Geburtstag nen PC kaufen....



Ich nehme mal an, dass der Pc ja noch nicht unbedingt fürs spielen geschenkt wurde, oder?
[emoji6]


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass der Pc ja noch nicht unbedingt fürs spielen geschenkt wurde, oder?
> [emoji6]


 da wär ich nicht so sicher - solche PCs wurden/werden gerne von Elektronik-Discountern mit "Nvidia-Grafik mit satten 2GB Speicher für brillantes Gaming!" beworben...


----------



## LiasFae (19. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass der Pc ja noch nicht unbedingt fürs spielen geschenkt wurde, oder?



Nein, nein, das war damals mein erster eigener PC, also nicht speziell fürs Spielen geschenkt. xD


----------



## luki0710 (19. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da wär ich nicht so sicher - solche PCs wurden/werden gerne von Elektronik-Discountern mit "Nvidia-Grafik mit satten 2GB Speicher für brillantes Gaming!" beworben...


Bei 2GB hast du dann aber ordentlich Leistung[emoji6] .

Aktueller Aldi-PC soll spielefähig sein :  Intel Pentium,GTX 750,4GB RAM.

Das besste war aber dieser Asus mit fettem i7 und GTX 745


----------

